# Our pygmy/la mancha had her kid



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

We bought this little girl from the auction already pregnant. Knew she was gonna have her kid soon. We owned her a week and a half before this gorgeous little doe came out. Crazy thing is shes half as tall as mom already. Shes huge!! Cant believe mom had her so easily. We were relieved. Any one have any guesses what they thing dad was? To me the doe almost looks boer. The baby is only a day old in this pic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that baby looks mostly boer to me ...and I really believe daddy was Fullblood boer... :wink: :greengrin: 
not sure of the momma ...she does look La mancha though.. don't have full pic of her...

really nice baby...really big....I am surprise to she didn't have trouble kidding out.... congrats.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness, he looks half grown! Thank goodness mom did well with the delivery....and yep with those ears either Boer or Nubian in the mix! ADORABLE!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep shes big compared to mom. looks like you've got a red boer!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh that kid is huge. I had to rub my eyes clear to take a second look, it first looked like a calf to me


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Heres her and her kid near each other standing. This was taken the same day as the other.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm so glad that she kidded so easily! she must have had a hardtime giving birth to the giant! do you have weight on her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness gracious! 

Congrats to you and mom!! thats a beautiful kid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe....are you sure ...that the huge kid came out of her.. :shocked: standing up "wow.".....are you sure ...someone didn't switch kids in the hospital....LOL :wink: :greengrin: .... I can't believe my eyes....she was so lucky to deliver that big of a kid....with no problems what so ever...you've got a really good doe there....can't get over it..... :wink:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh My Gosh! That baby is huge. I hurt just thinking about how she kidded a baby that size. 

Congratulations.....Very cute!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she should be in the guiness book of records "small doe delivers MASSIVE kid!"


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought that made her a pretty darn good doe myself. I paid $35 for her pregnant. Not bad. Shes super friendly too.

I cant believe myself how easily she had that doe. Wish I had a scale to measure her. But shes way bigger then my nubian/boer does kid. Im really thinking she was bred to a pure boer.

I was talking to hubby after she was born. Going hmm wonder how long it will take for her to catch mom. And hubby goes we are keeping this one to arent we. LOL. Hes decided that at our place the genders are bucklings and ours lol [I love every doe weve had this year lol]


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

She is adorable!!!  Yes, she does look like she has boer in her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: What a gorgeous HUGE girl! Within a couple months she will outgrow her momma!

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Yipes, what a big girl. :shocked: She's so pretty. I love that red.

She almost looked like a baby bear lying there in the first pic. Congrats to her dainty little mama for a job well done. :applaud: What a terrific surprise. 
Anna


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful baby. I am so glad that she had no problems kidding. Do you have a weight on that baby?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You definitely made an excellent deal...with that doe and wee one...I agree ...as much as the baby resembles the boer...I can honestly say... Full blood boer was Daddy ....... :wink: :greengrin: 
I would keep her to.....she should make good kids for you in the future....  and she is very pretty....



> she should be in the guiness book of records "small doe delivers MASSIVE kid!"


 That is for sure....she should be..... :wink: by the way Katrina ...love your new aviator pic....looks awesome... :wink:


----------

